# Prilosec OTC Side effects ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I just started Prilosec OTC 20mg once a day. I have been having stomach pain, chest pain, and leg muscle pain. Has anyone experienced this ??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't have any of those at all. (a price-saving trick I just found out about for if you keep taking it, depending on your co-pay on the insurance getting the generic version by prescription may be cheaper, I'm not sure if you have to pay full price).Stomach and chest pain are often things that people have from the GERD that you may be taking this for.Anywho these are the side effects listed on an FDA site about this medication http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/pril...losecotcQ&A.htm


> quote:Although side effects from Prilosec OTC are not common, they can occur. Tell your doctor if any of these symptoms are severe or do not go away: headache diarrhea constipation upset stomach vomiting stomach pain cough cold symptoms dizziness rash


You might want to run this past your pharmacist or doctor to see if this is the right medication for you.K.


----------

